# Cracovia Music Festival 2017



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*9th International choir and orchestra festival in Cracow (Poland)

27.09. - 01.10.2017

CRACOW - one of the twelve most important towns in the world
*
The former capital of Poland is one of Europe's last undiscovered destinations by mass tourism. Here the Holy Father Pope John Paul II served as a Bishop for more than twelve years. Centre of the old town is Rynek (main market place), one of Europe's most beautiful and largest market places. This market place is divided by huge cloth halls as well as the gothic St. Mary's Basilica. At the south edge of the old town rises the Wawelburg with the famous King's castle. In these historic surroundings, in the renowned churches of Krakow as well as in the concert hall with its appealing acoustics, the concerts of the Cracovia Music Festival take place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-in-cracow-poland.phtml


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alas not in our travelling plan .


----------

